# Hunting in City Limits



## BassBlaster

Does anyone know what the law is regarding bowhunting in city limits? I have been on the ODNR website and all I am seeing is the general regs that you get with your license.


----------



## F1504X4

You'll have to contact the village or city to see about any restrictions. Some municipalities require you to do a proficiency shooting test or something showing you know what your doing.


----------



## Bonemann

Most municipalities have laws against the shooting of any projectile.

But they are not all the same.Look into your local laws.


----------



## Mushijobah

You're fine in the City of Columbus if you have written permission from landowner (deeming you authorized). It's in city code. I think crossbows are a negative though...double check for sure. Like they said above, it all depends on the city. I think Grove City has an anti-hunting ordinance....last time I checked.


----------



## firstflight111

BassBlaster said:


> Does anyone know what the law is regarding bowhunting in city limits? I have been on the ODNR website and all I am seeing is the general regs that you get with your license.


i would call someone first... dont do it till you ask the man


----------



## BassBlaster

I dont plan on doing it till I know I'm legal.

I have Columbus water, sewer and trash but a Grove City address so I'm actually not sure what city limit I'm in.

Moved to a house with 14 acres of land and have seen several deer cross the property. Heard there were several nice bucks hanging out here the last few years. Would be great if I could hunt behind the house on occasion.


----------



## Cool Hunter

I know Germantown doesn't allow bowhunting within the city limits.


----------



## Header

You have 14 acres of land within the city limits? Are you sure your in the city limits. I have 3 acres 1/2 mile east of Canton city limits and I have taken a doe this year with the land owners, crossbow. Of course like they said each city is different, but outside the city limits you will need to check with the sheriff.


----------



## BassBlaster

Header said:


> You have 14 acres of land within the city limits? Are you sure your in the city limits. I have 3 acres 1/2 mile east of Canton city limits and I have taken a doe this year with the land owners, crossbow. Of course like they said each city is different, but outside the city limits you will need to check with the sheriff.


Yep, 14 acres and definately within city limits. You wouldnt think there would be lots like that in Columbus / Grove City but there actually are many. It only looks like a couple acres from the road but when you go behind the house it seems to go forever. There is a very small stream that cuts across the property diaganally and a small maybe one acre wooded area. The house, barn and yard take up maybe thre acres, the rest is just a grown up field.


----------



## Papascott

Header said:


> You have 14 acres of land within the city limits? Are you sure your in the city limits. I have 3 acres 1/2 mile east of Canton city limits and I have taken a doe this year with the land owners, crossbow. Of course like they said each city is different, but outside the city limits you will need to check with the sheriff.



Header, We just sold a 40 acre farm east of canton off of 62 just west of rt 44. It was actually in the city limits of Louisville. Could not legally hunt or shoot bow or gun. It was LOADED with deer. Kind of BS but what can a guy do.


----------



## BassBlaster

I finally got an answer from Grove City, and hunting of any shape or form is a NO NO!! On the bright side, I just found out for sure today that I am within Columbus city limits, verified with Columbus Police, presinct 101. Now I just need to find out 100% for sure if I'm legal to bow hunt. Who would you suggest I call or email to find that out?


----------



## Mushijobah

BassBlaster said:


> I finally got an answer from Grove City, and hunting of any shape or form is a NO NO!! On the bright side, I just found out for sure today that I am within Columbus city limits, verified with Columbus Police, presinct 101. Now I just need to find out 100% for sure if I'm legal to bow hunt. Who would you suggest I call or email to find that out?


Hey bass,

I do lots of City of Columbus hunting. Franklin County Wildlife officer will explain it to you. The city ordinances will also spell it out for you. As long as the landowner has authorized you to hunt (written permission), you are fine as long as you use a bow. PM me if you would like to talk more about it. I'm on the East side.


----------



## BassBlaster

Thanks Mushi.

I need to invest in a cheap trail cam. Seeing many does but have yet to see a buck. I have heard storys of multiple bucks hanging around here and know of a huge 14 point that was hit on the road here 2 years ago. I just havnt seen em yet. They gotta be around though!!


----------



## Mushijobah

That's the glory of city hunting!


----------



## thegcdawg

I hunt in city limits with a landowners permission. It was confusing as to whether I could hunt or not. 1 side of the road is considered City jurisdiction and the other fell under a Township. To make sure I contacted the Wildlife Officer. 
Urban deer are very underrated. A trail cam is a huge asset. I found that there were multiple bucks on the property after setting up a cam. Now if I could just get them to not be nocturnal. 87 days left guys!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah

What side of the city are we talkin'?


----------



## thegcdawg

Towards Darby Creek. West Side.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I loves me some city huntin!!!


----------



## goose commander

I have mulitple places i hunt within the city or should i say surrounded by the city. one of my best spots is a farm about 10-12 acers with a 2 acer swamp just off the road. very strange hunting it.


----------



## Carpn

The legality of city hunting varies between each municipality. I have hunted a few very urban spots over the yrs. Even shot a does with the sound of kids playing in the backgound.


----------



## Mushijobah

Carpn said:


> The legality of city hunting varies between each municipality. I have hunted a few very urban spots over the yrs. Even shot a does with the sound of kids playing in the backgound.


I_Shock shoots does with the sounds of church bells in the background 

I prefer to shoot bucks to the sounds of rap music and railroad tracks in the background


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Hehehehehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## ski

I have seen a lot of deer around the short east side as of late. Several inner city wallhangers in the bunch.

ski


----------



## Mushijobah

ski said:


> I have seen a lot of deer around the short east side as of late. Several inner city wallhangers in the bunch.
> 
> ski


NOPE! No deer in that area! Stay out!


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Mushi, 
Can you give me some more info.. I have been trying to find information on the legality of hunting in the city limits. I have even tried calling Columbus Police, but the operator basically told me I wasn't allowed and refused to look into or transfer me. I talked to the Franklin County DNR officer and he basically told me the last time he talked to the Prosecutor's office, "authorized" meant written permission, but for me to call them personally and find out. So I am getting the run around a bit, and I'm starting to get frustrated. Especially since I have had people (not the property owner, I do have written permission to hunt frm the property owner) attempt to take my treestand down, then steal my memory card from my trail cam because it got pictures of them, all because they don't want me to hunt...


----------



## Boondock77

I would suggest just going to your city's webpage and looking up the ordinances... each city would have their own rules on this... I live in SW ohio and almost every if not every city here does not allow hunting within the munacipality(city limits)... On the other hand almost all townships do in this area. The city hunting deal is a thin line, because even if they did allow hunting you have to read up on what you can use... most cities forbid the discharge of any dangerous ordinace which usually entails guns and almost always archery equipment and even sometimes a sling shot... which renders the whole hunting thing pretty much void.


----------



## Jigging Jim

I could spit on the deer just past our property line, but I'm surrounded by houses. Dang the luck.


----------



## Mushijobah

BassinBowhunter said:


> Mushi,
> Can you give me some more info.. I have been trying to find information on the legality of hunting in the city limits. I have even tried calling Columbus Police, but the operator basically told me I wasn't allowed and refused to look into or transfer me. I talked to the Franklin County DNR officer and he basically told me the last time he talked to the Prosecutor's office, "authorized" meant written permission, but for me to call them personally and find out. So I am getting the run around a bit, and I'm starting to get frustrated. Especially since I have had people (not the property owner, I do have written permission to hunt frm the property owner) attempt to take my treestand down, then steal my memory card from my trail cam because it got pictures of them, all because they don't want me to hunt...


PM sent...


----------

